# Mock Up Monday.



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey boy's and girl's,,,,,,( Hello Mr. Hydro ) Do you know what day this is? ( What day is it Mr. Hydro ) 

Why it's MOCK UP MONDAY! time for you to do inventory of some of the projects and Promo goodies you got stashed away in your 

safe's and toy chest! ( Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaa ) 






























:facepalm::thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> Hey boy's and girl's,,,,,,( Hello Mr. Hydro ) Do you know what day this is? ( What day is it Mr. Hydro )
> 
> Why it's MOCK UP MONDAY! time for you to do inventory of some of the projects and Promo goodies you got stashed away in your
> 
> ...


PS all MOCK UP and PROJECT post are welcome! BUT IF I SEE DARKSIDE'S CUTLASS with no visible progress one more time?

I am going to HURT SOMEBODY!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> PS all MOCK UP and PROJECT post are welcome! BUT IF I SEE DARKSIDE'S CUTLASS with no visible progress one more time?
> 
> I am going to HURT SOMEBODY!


:ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

ooooo I likes this.Heres one I am gonna do,when I clear of some of my other projects.This will piss of a lot old rod guys off


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Holy shit that looks like it could be kool.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> ooooo I likes this.Heres one I am gonna do,when I clear of some of my other projects.This will piss of a lot old rod guys off
> View attachment 529248


:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I knew Markie was gonna say something about the Cutlass....


I'll post up what I damn well please! :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> I knew Markie was gonna say something about the Cutlass....
> 
> 
> I'll post up what I damn well please! :roflmao:


you tell'em buddy :biggrin: :thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Apparently you guys must really like the Cutty!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> Apparently you guys must really like the Cutty!


:nono: but markie is :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> PS all MOCK UP and PROJECT post are welcome! *BUT IF I SEE DARKSIDE'S CUTLASS* with no visible progress one more time?
> 
> I am going to HURT SOMEBODY!


 :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao: *Hahahahahaha ! Great topic though !*


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

found the master for this


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn darkside marky gona start hittin shit. Good thing you ant his room mate, you'd be dead.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Poor Markie.... Yea but I'll shank his ass lol


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Hydrohype said:


> PS all MOCK UP and PROJECT post are welcome! BUT IF I SEE DARKSIDE'S CUTLASS with no visible progress one more time?
> 
> I am going to HURT SOMEBODY!


ill finish 4 cars before he finishes that lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> ill finish 4 cars before he finishes that lol


lol Guess you could say the my Hudson wagon is in same position lmao!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> ill finish 4 cars before he finishes that lol


Lmao!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


> ill finish 4 cars before he finishes that lol


you'll finish four cars before he figures out what he wants to do with it! 

This guy went to the DMV and took his driver licence picture holding up his Cutlass! 

Jame's you get the trophy for taking the most photo's of an un built car.

I was watching judge Judy the other day with moms..and i thought I saw James in the audience holding the car up for the camera! I LAUGHED MY ASS OFF LAST NIGHT. i JUST KNEW THAT FUCKER WOULD POST IT ON MY FB PAGE.. SUM AMAA BISH...

WE SHOULD HAVE A JAMES VS JAMES BUILDOFF, DARKSIDE AGAINST DARKSIDE, I WILL PAY PAL YOU $25 IF YOU CAN 
FINISH THAT CUTLASS BY DEC 15. 2012! THAT'S PAINT MOTOR, INTERIOR, TRUNK SET UP.. THERE ARE TIMES WHEN A CAR MIGHT GET PUT ON THE SHELF FOR A YEAR OR TWO BEFORE i KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH IT? BUT SINCE YOU HAD TO BUT THAT THING IN EVERY PICTURE KNOWN TO MAN? YOU GOT UNTIL DECEMBER!

HELL i HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR THE CAR TO COLLECT DUST, BUT ITS STILL CLEAN, i THINK HE PUTS IT AWAY IN A BOX? AND JUST BRAKES IT OUT EVERYDAY FOR A PHOTO SHOOT.. YOUR THE HOMIE DARKSIDE.. BUILD THAT SHIT. AND MAKE ME EAT MY WORDS.. P.S. BIGDOGG323 IS A JACKWAGON TOO, WHERES MY DUCE?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I got two of these damn cutlasses..lmao. maybe i should put mine behind my builds just to throw ole markie over the edge of the cliff..lmao


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

grimreaper69 said:


>


I just bid on one of these, hope I win.. lolz

I took these pics monday so they qualify for mock up monday!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lmao @ Markie D.... How bout these pics to piss more folks off .... I swear I'll finish this one too one day...
2 years in the making now...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Drakside I hope you do som with that bitchin COE. Im lovin that thing.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro! Yea me too! I got serious ADD.... So I go back an forth on shit...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> Thanks bro! Yea me too! I got serious ADD.... So I go back an forth on shit...


X10000000000


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

SlammdSonoma said:


> I got two of these damn cutlasses..lmao. maybe i should put mine behind my builds just to throw ole markie over the edge of the cliff..lmao


ha ha ha ha fucker.. Im already pissed. i just lost a mint ass rolex 68 ht on ebay. I was fuckin outbid by $2.50. the fuckin chrome was in the plastic. the box was mouthwash clean.. I wanted that bitch. and I was running red lights to get home on time,, and my homie was on the phone telling me, you got 3 minutes left,, you got 2 minutes left.. 90 second's.. I was like : shut up fucker while banging on my slow pc to boot up..... damm that shit is funny but I was fuckin pissed at the time.. oh well.. Im gonna get me one of them cutlass's and finish mine before you two jackwagons.... can fart one off...:rofl:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Was diggin through the parts box and it hit me... The motor from the 70 Impala will fit right in... 









Now to pull the car apart, rewire the motor and get the body prepped for primer...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

long term project hard work is done


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

WTF are you doing with both those castings. U took 2 great cars and made this thing. ? I don't know if it kool or dumb. Maybe right there in the middle.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

darkside customs said:


> Lmao @ Markie D.... How bout these pics to piss more folks off .... I swear I'll finish this one too one day...
> 2 years in the making now...



I like this...:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> WTF are you doing with both those castings. U took 2 great cars and made this thing. ? I don't know if it kool or dumb. Maybe right there in the middle.


i think its just the 2 diff. body chromes makin it look wierd........follow through with the 58 chrome?! im diggin it! some dual headlights angeled in the front murcury or 54 bel air grill? i see it workin out?!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> i think its just the 2 diff. body chromes makin it look wierd........follow through with the 58 chrome?! im diggin it! some dual headlights angeled in the front murcury or 54 bel air grill? i see it workin out?!


 im doing my own trim going for a deco chrome trim keeping the top fender trim. on the impala but the rest is getting redone. i couldnt get any sleep because i kept dreaming about the combination for the longest. im using the kit parts or a buick grill.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude good luck with that. If done right it could look krazy kool.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

fucc it I'm bacc homie :nicoderm:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

View attachment 530669
fucc it I'm bacc homie :nicoderm:






yep I'm bacc homie got to whoop some ass and sent to the hole :twak:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 530669
> fucc it I'm bacc homie :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Now this one Ive been itching to do,gonna get channeled,possibly chopped,maybe right after the SuperShow if everthing goes right


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

God damn. I love it. What kit is that from.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

setting up trim ideas


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> God damn. I love it. What kit is that from.


Tijuana Taxi


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


> long term project hard work is done


I WAS ALMOST THINKING, CUT THE FRONT PART OF THE HOOD AND MAKE IT A HEADER PANEL THAT MEATS THE GRILL LIKE ON THE 72 IMPALA, THEN FLIP THE HOOD SO IT OPENS FORWARD LIKE ON A 57 FAIRLANE 
MAKE IT A REALITY EITHER WAY ITS PRETTY TRIPPY AND TOTALLY ORIGINAL..

THAT RED 61 IS SWEET TOO!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hey Boy's and Girls it's been a week already. and i have not worked of jack.. CAN YOU SAY DEAD BEAT?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Straight kitchen foil fuck that bmf shit LOL save your money


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 531999
> View attachment 532002
> 
> 
> hey Boy's and Girls it's been a week already. and i have not worked of jack.. CAN YOU SAY DEAD BEAT?


 HOW MUCH FOR THE LITTLE GIRL ? " NICE " :nicoderm:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

remeber this, shes all fixed and recleared. all i got left is the semi gloss trim,signals, and the trunk.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i stay old school too


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good guys.


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

OOHH.. Thats purdy!!! ^^^^


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> OOHH.. Thats purdy!!! ^^^^


X 2


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

'love that '67 ..... those jambs look great !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

dink said:


> :biggrin:


wow we.. that is bad..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> 'love that '67 ..... those jambs look great !


X2!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dink said:


> :biggrin:


bad ass!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Oh I like this one.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


I dig this


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

ABOUT 90% DONE!!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

67 impala throwback project


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

You don't want me in here mocking up projects....I have more started projects than some guys do fresh kits...... LOL


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

97xenissan said:


> 67 impala throwback project
> 
> View attachment 532520


Sweet looking rims bro


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks homie the guy I bought them from said they were Johann Eldorado caps they need rechrome


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

for a buildoff


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> ABOUT 90% DONE!!


You're one bad ass mother father Gil. Builds are always sick outta your bench! Loving this bro.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

MKD904 said:


> You don't want me in here mocking up projects....I have more started projects than some guys do fresh kits...... LOL


:biggrin:yeah he does!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

The style Im going with on this,was going to make it a supershow build,needs to much work and I dont have a donor kit yet.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> The style Im going with on this,was going to make it a supershow build,needs to much work and I dont have a donor kit yet.
> View attachment 534529
> View attachment 534530


thats nice homie!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Good luck homie.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks,guys


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sneak preview of Deadpool


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> The style Im going with on this,was going to make it a supershow build,needs to much work and I dont have a donor kit yet.
> View attachment 534529
> View attachment 534530


Im diggin this,, 

yea 97xen, Bigdogg made a good lookin pair of rims out of the cadi caps as well...

MKD YOU CAN JUST GO AHEAD AND SEND ME THAT 58 WAGON, I WILL BE GLAD TO MOCK IT UP FOR YA! $$$


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> The style Im going with on this,was going to make it a supershow build,needs to much work and I dont have a donor kit yet.
> View attachment 534529
> View attachment 534530


 Got dammmmm Cemetary Angel that's f n nice homie


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> The style Im going with on this,was going to make it a supershow build,needs to much work and I dont have a donor kit yet.
> View attachment 534529
> View attachment 534530


that's sweet !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i was surprised it was a notchback when it came out but it doesnt fit the sports car look of it ill be changing that.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

my project going back in the box for a bit


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


thats sick


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Dude this is kool. LIKE IT.



PHXKSTM said:


> my project going back in the box for a bit


Nice. Lookin real good homie.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

PHXKSTM said:


> my project going back in the box for a bit


elco body...GN top...scratched rear......aero back monte window..........'78-'79 caprice?! looks cool so far!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

PHXKSTM said:


> my project going back in the box for a bit


Thought you were saving that for the supershow?! looks killer:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>



This is sick,70s all over it


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sneak peek at another I want to do,totally scratchbuilt suspension,intertior everything.This will be my toughest build when I get to it


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Sneak peek at another I want to do,totally scratchbuilt suspension,intertior everything.This will be my toughest build when I get to it
> View attachment 535477
> View attachment 535478


wow nice!!!
what scale is that?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

1/25


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> 1/25


:thumbsup:
its gonna be a bad ass build


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck guess gonna have to rebuild this


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Gettin the 50 done jst stuck on the interior


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

PHXKSTM said:


> my project going back in the box for a bit


Crazy skills homie I'm dig'n the hell outta that :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:nicoderm:[/QUOTE]



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


 that's a nice truck :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Sneak peek at another I want to do,totally scratchbuilt suspension,intertior everything.This will be my toughest build when I get to it
> View attachment 535477
> View attachment 535478


Nice nice nice. LOVE IT.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Preview of M-BOMBER


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

This 66 is whats going to be getting some Franklin Inc decals


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Preview of M-BOMBER
> View attachment 541941


Oh god damn I like that thing. Can't wait to see this one being built. So build it NOW....Do it......NOW......what are you waiting for.....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Prolly do that after the wagon,Its gonna be a shit ton of body and frame work,youll see it soon enough


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Build looks good brotha....but u need to take that xacto back to your side chrome...Just trying to help out.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

THX,Im going to refoil it anyways,this is an old build that Im redoing so I just took the old foil off and I havnt cleared it or did any of the decal work yet


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Needs a bit of cleaning up,shouldnt be to hard to get this to look alright,I took off the old foil,gonna redo that last before I do any clear


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Good stuff you guys...


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lowmodelr said:


>


Nice,I got one too,still dont know how Im going to do it


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

a day late but who cares :biggrin: this is for markie  :naughty:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lowmodelr said:


>


Oh he'll I like this. Nice wagon YO!!!!!


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

I jus got it yestrday an im not sure wea ima go wit it eithr yet lol. Thnks


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Tht monte lookn nice


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

PHXKSTM said:


> my project going back in the box for a bit



this suppose to be a box caprice/impala?....not bad...


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

trying to do a 77-78 caprice radical


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> a day late but who cares :biggrin: this is for markie  :naughty:


cool I cant wait until you send it to me thanks!:rofl:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

just a lacky!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

YOU GONNA MAKE ME STEP MY GAME UP :thumbsup: ... Shift+R improves the quality of this image. CTRL+F5 reloads the whole page.


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Needs a bit of cleaning up,shouldnt be to hard to get this to look alright,I took off the old foil,gonna redo that last before I do any clear
> View attachment 542756
> View attachment 542757


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice wagon!


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Lowmodelr said:


>


Were can I get a wagon like this?


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

I got it on ebay for like $20. I didnt get the one with the interior or nothing and I got the sedan delivery an ima cut da windows out. But theres a bunch out right now on der.


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

serio909 said:


> Were can I get a wagon like this?


Try r&r resins too


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

68 impala!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

your do'n to much homie :thumbsup: ...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude both are kool as hell. Love um.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Loving those builds guys


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ok, kk let me tell you something todays mock up tomorrows ??? get in were you fit in uffin: ...






still wait'n to get wet ...


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

beautiful stuff guys..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> beautiful stuff guys..


X2 :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:cheesy::thumbsup:
Good 2 c u back MKD!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTMFT  :naughty:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

This 59 Imperial is gonna go in the dip,plan on repainting maybe going more lead sled,I dont like the roof,either chop top or 67 Impala roof.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

MKD904 said:


>




wOW!!! Nice Rivi Mike!!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

very nice stuff in here


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

No no no don't replace the roof just chop it. I didn't know you had that kool ass car.


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> This 59 Imperial is gonna go in the dip,plan on repainting maybe going more lead sled,I dont like the roof,either chop top or 67 Impala roof.
> View attachment 548676
> View attachment 548677


This is a SICK ASS RANFLA


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

59


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks I think Ill get a fresh kit and use that one to cut up,the only reason I want to repaint it is cuz it's cracked in a few spts.I used the old HOK shimmins,want to paint her the same color but with Xotics and more flake.


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Got the windows an door opened up.


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Jus gota add the posts so it really looks like a wagon.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Awwww shit thats sweet work,wey!!


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Lowmodelr said:


> Jus gota add the posts so it really looks like a wagon.


58 is sick homie


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

going with this stance. a mustang frame and suspension, a blown motor and i got a roll cage for it.. I dont know about the color yet?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn homie's shit is popin in here.

Lovin that 58 wagon.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dammit, no mockup Monday for me.. I was taking the pics and my b/m came in the door w/ an attitude, bumped all into the table knocking my whole mock up over.. I was like, "excuse me" and she just started going off. Had enough of her disprespecting, put her out." but along with her went the laptop and camera phone.. Oh well!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 548877
> View attachment 548878
> 
> 
> going with this stance. a mustang frame and suspension, a blown motor and i got a roll cage for it.. I dont know about the color yet?


who are u and what have u done with my friend  :shocked: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:



















































































looking good markie sumthing different :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

bigdogg323 said:


> who are u and what have u done with my friend  :shocked: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking something the same thing! Like did due fall and bump his head? Naw I just built a ford thats wasn't a lowrider, its going around..


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

couple days late but did this mockup a couple days ago just got a moment to upload and show.

Skirt or no skirt?? opinions I also will do a visor and wood bed and sides


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice truck Joe! I say yes on the skirts


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Nice truck Joe! I say yes on the skirts


X2. Truck looks sick.


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

I gotta say no skirts.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm gonna have to say no to the skirts... Love the truck though!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> who are u and what have u done with my friend  :shocked: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> looking good markie sumthing different :thumbsup:



you and lowridingMike, Know that i flip my own script every now and then.. lol and now I have not fallen and hit my head! :rofl:




Lowridingmike said:


> Dammit, no mockup Monday for me.. I was taking the pics and my b/m came in the door w/ an attitude, bumped all into the table knocking my whole mock up over.. I was like, "excuse me" and she just started going off. Had enough of her disprespecting, put her out." but along with her went the laptop and camera phone.. Oh well!


Oh shit I just read this! Damm be careful homie. You know how fast a man can catch a case! be strong dogg!



PHXKSTM said:


> couple days late but did this mockup a couple days ago just got a moment to upload and show.
> 
> Skirt or no skirt?? opinions I also will do a visor and wood bed and sides


dang I almost passed this over.. this is pretty cool. Im almost temped to say the skirts.. but i do like it better with the rims on the passenger side. than the ones on the driver side!





How in the hell is Mock up monday got back to back post on fb, but falling back to page two on layitlow? where it all began! 




















































You know what day this is!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

No what day is it. Is it Saturday.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

That 58 wagon is sickkk


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Holly chit lovn tht 39


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

39 is tigth homie


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dre1only said:


>


66 is looking good bro


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

39 is sexy and that 66 is sick as fuck


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Sweet, Oldskool youll be killing it with this


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Year long buildoff for drag lo kustomz, muscle car class contender, naming this one the Super Sleeper.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Also gonna attempt to get this lil thing finished soon.. kinda stuck on left or right hand drive and color interior ..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

halfasskustoms said:


> No what day is it. Is it Saturday.


:roflamm!


the cars are halla sick fella's! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 551676
> [
> /QUOTE]:thumbsup::thumbsup: right on Dre.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> Dre1only said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 551676
> ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Badass 66 Dre!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 551571


that one looks interesting what kind of car is it,its hard to tell ? hearse ?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Nice homie :yes: ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

AIL LATE BUT FUCK IT


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ANOTHER ONE :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

AND AN EXTRA ONE  :naughty:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

thinking of going root beer on this one with a dash of gold


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


I'm lovin this.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> that one looks interesting what kind of car is it,its hard to tell ? hearse ?


Chopped 39 wagon rod,Wisdom casted this in clear resin so it looks pretty weird


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Quick mock up for the Vegas Lowrider show on Sunday. RC 1/24 scale Cadillac with working lights inc. signal lights, brake light and backup light. 
Drive shaft with universal joint and working rear axle and working hydro's. No hopping though. Still far from finished.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 552259
> View attachment 552260


me likes :nicoderm:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

jevries said:


> Quick mock up for the Vegas Lowrider show on Sunday. RC 1/24 scale Cadillac with working lights inc. signal lights, brake light and backup light.
> Drive shaft with universal joint and working rear axle and working hydro's. No hopping though. Still far from finished.


:wow::worship:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Not monday but I dont care,this is what Ill be doing later


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> me likes :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lowmodelr said:


> Sweet


:thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

PHXKSTM said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Good stuff!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

\

Just a few buckets that hit the bench this weekend,
My CCF 64 is so super close to finished all I need is the murals/patterns to come in the mail and a few other odds and end, my luxury tax 63 got some new foil here and there/touch ups, my aqua boogie 64 just got foiled that bout it, re painted the hood where its the same tone as the rest of the car now(was a shade or two darker), got my 94 impala all foiled as well, and Lightshow Ls monte is now completely foiled, undies and motor both 50-70% done gettign this thing ready. I've put bout 10 hrs into just foiling all of these cars and their many small parts in one weekend, tryna tie up some loose ends that way when my 60 wagon comes back from tingos I can start on it and my fleetwood..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Lowridingmike said:


> \
> 
> Just a few buckets that hit the bench this weekend,
> My CCF 64 is so super close to finished all I need is the murals/patterns to come in the mail and a few other odds and end, my luxury tax 63 got some new foil here and there/touch ups, my aqua boogie 64 just got foiled that bout it, re painted the hood where its the same tone as the rest of the car now(was a shade or two darker), got my 94 impala all foiled as well, and Lightshow Ls monte is now completely foiled, undies and motor both 50-70% done gettign this thing ready. I've put bout 10 hrs into just foiling all of these cars and their many small parts in one weekend, tryna tie up some loose ends that way when my 60 wagon comes back from tingos I can start on it and my fleetwood..


you've been busy!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 552259
> View attachment 552260


60 lookin good bro.



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Not monday but I dont care,this is what Ill be doing later
> View attachment 552935


Oh hell I need one of these BAD.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Got my hands full on a chevy lineup. Hood on the 90 chevy will be casted up.. 2 door tahoe now has opened doors.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Fuck it Friday,I had this for awhile, this is gonna be a beast.The Scool Bus is meant to a funnycar,not what Ill do if you get me


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool homie.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 552259
> View attachment 552260


Nice :nicoderm: ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> \
> 
> Just a few buckets that hit the bench this weekend,
> My CCF 64 is so super close to finished all I need is the murals/patterns to come in the mail and a few other odds and end, my luxury tax 63 got some new foil here and there/touch ups, my aqua boogie 64 just got foiled that bout it, re painted the hood where its the same tone as the rest of the car now(was a shade or two darker), got my 94 impala all foiled as well, and Lightshow Ls monte is now completely foiled, undies and motor both 50-70% done gettign this thing ready. I've put bout 10 hrs into just foiling all of these cars and their many small parts in one weekend, tryna tie up some loose ends that way when my 60 wagon comes back from tingos I can start on it and my fleetwood..


Nice work Mike :h5: ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> Nice :nicoderm: ...


THX!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm gonna be 2 days early or 4 days late I prefer to be 2 day early tho uffin:







how you like me now :roflmao:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> I'm gonna be 2 days early or 4 days late I prefer to be 2 day early tho uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see ya!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Fuck it Friday,I had this for awhile, this is gonna be a beast.The Scool Bus is meant to a funnycar,not what Ill do if you get me
> View attachment 557359


Been tryin to get one of these for years... That's gonna be badass!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> I'm gonna be 2 days early or 4 days late I prefer to be 2 day early tho uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kool stuff Dre


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

darkside customs said:


> Been tryin to get one of these for years... That's gonna be badass!


Thanks I heard this gettin reissued soon,Machio says I should put servos in it,I might have to start doing my homework on that soon..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks I heard this gettin reissued soon,Machio says I should put servos in it,I might have to start doing my homework on that soon..


 from what I'm seeing the servos ain't that hard to figure out especially if your some what mechanically inclined I can see you pull'n up now on king of the streets :thumbsup: hey I found the 2 insert but not the tires whats up pm me if you want them ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

darkside customs said:


>


that vw is look'n nice Dark Side :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


tOP LOOKS CHOPPED.,. COOL!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> tOP LOOKS CHOPPED.,. COOL!


:ninja::shh::thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


I like...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Dude this looks kool. Like that it's chopped.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I like...





halfasskustoms said:


> Dude this looks kool. Like that it's chopped.


chopped top 64 coming soon:shh:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Nice Chop the homies on layitlow is always exposing game I've been on a couple of site but never have I ever actually picked up any game but from here didn't even comment smdh ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

57 eldo,just got a junk nomad for the front of the roof


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Like the idea. Hope you get more done to it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hope so too,another one Im sandin down still,looks rough right now but has tons of potential


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

I'll be looking for that one Angel.

I have to finish this by New Years eve.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Trendsetta paint.. ! no decal's,, no patterns,, just beautiful color!


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

5.0 mustang mocked up, almost done with the 61 impala


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> 57 eldo,just got a junk nomad for the front of the roof
> View attachment 578865


mmmmhhh :uh:
wait'nto see this completed


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Hope so too,another one Im sandin down still,looks rough right now but has tons of potential
> View attachment 579323
> 
> View attachment 579322


seen a couple of these out there your right has a whole lotta potential



wisdonm said:


> I'll be looking for that one Angel.
> 
> I have to finish this by New Years eve.
> 
> ...


Imagine that would be one fast ass m/f



darkside customs said:


>


american muscle right there :thumbsup:



Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 580303
> View attachment 580304
> View attachment 580305
> :wow: _Damn Hydro Trendsetta did a str8 up nice paint on that ..._
> ...


  I told you,your gonna see a beast come'n from me keep play'n playa ... lol 



Lowrider-gee said:


> 5.0 mustang mocked up, almost done with the 61 impala


ur mustang is flaked out & the 61 is look'n good :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks [email protected] Wisdomn thanks for this project Ill do my best make it killer!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :h5::thumbsup::thumbsup:


WOW thats str8 up 70's right there. LOVE IT.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Homie.... This is straight up gangsta right there!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That's what's up homie !


OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


I C-YA OLD SKOOL LOOK'N GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> WOW thats str8 up 70's right there. LOVE IT.





darkside customs said:


> Homie.... This is straight up gangsta right there!





Trendsetta 68 said:


> That's what's up homie !





Dre1only said:


> I C-YA OLD SKOOL LOOK'N GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


thanks homies!!!:h5::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

well here the scoop once again the fat bastard is a no show lying to the lil kids,manipulating the adults making them break there selfs to keep the lil ones happy so other shit gets push back then that miserable bitch mother nature fucc'n up the weather I couldn't get any good paint done on this so here its mock up monday and this bitch was suppose to get painted sunday :ugh:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'ma finish this one day ................


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Gotta finish this today. First mock up with blower hats. Have to enlarge rear window opening. Doh!


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

:thumbsup:


Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 580303
> View attachment 580304
> View attachment 580305
> 
> ...


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

PHXKSTM said:


>


o wow looks sick.i would lose the wood n visor.but its sick.:x:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

pro touring 55 Chrysler









w/ a modern Hemi


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

wisdonm said:


> Gotta finish this today. First mock up with blower hats. Have to enlarge rear window opening. Doh!
> 
> View attachment 587793


great idea, i never followed through on mine.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

wisdonm said:


> Gotta finish this today. First mock up with blower hats. Have to enlarge rear window opening. Doh!
> 
> View attachment 587793


Wow that's shinny as hell. Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thinking bout these Marilyn Monroe hubcaps for this wagon


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

table mocking


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

_Evil Twinn_


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

REMEMBER'N MOCK UP MONDAY :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

The MotherShip has landed aka Dope Sick :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> The MotherShip has landed aka Dope Sick :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: Love it.......


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 621942


 I guess we both got a rare one lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

MOCK UPS


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

SIT'N ON MY 66 FRAME


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 588062
> View attachment 588063
> View attachment 588064
> View attachment 588065


:thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> I'ma finish this one day ................


:drama:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

jevries said:


> Quick mock up for the Vegas Lowrider show on Sunday. RC 1/24 scale Cadillac with working lights inc. signal lights, brake light and backup light.
> Drive shaft with universal joint and working rear axle and working hydro's. No hopping though. Still far from finished.


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

Fuckin around wit junk


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 621942



really diggin the wagon!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> really diggin the wagon!


Thanks Markie,wish I could start on it now


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 588062
> View attachment 588063
> View attachment 588064
> View attachment 588065


wanna sell it yet? :x::x:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks sick Trend!



Trendsetta 68 said:


> I'ma finish this one day ................


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

GOLD OR CHROME ??? ............................. :dunno:
























MOCK UP MONDAY :nicoderm:


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

'40 Ford I'm reluctantly working on.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 642324
> View attachment 642326
> GOLD OR CHROME ??? ............................. :dunno:
> View attachment 642319
> ...


i was diggin the Gold on Gold.....but the blue is nice too


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

THANKS HOMIE I'M NOT SURE IF I WANT TO RUN THE GOLD ON THE 2nd 65 but i'm kinda of dig'n the chrome don't now CC :squint:


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 642324
> View attachment 642326
> GOLD OR CHROME ??? ............................. :dunno:
> View attachment 642319
> ...


those knockoffs on blue drop are hella hard to find.they're dope.they like the zenith tri wing bar knockoffs


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

a408nutforu said:


> those knockoffs on blue drop are hella hard to find.they're dope.they like the zenith tri wing bar knockoffs


408 nut the knock off are the Pegasus knock off kit,I got from scaledreams.com it comes wit the 4 different kinds of knock offs if your look'n homie


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

a408nutforu said:


> those knockoffs on blue drop are hella hard to find.they're dope.they like the zenith tri wing bar knockoffs





Dre1only said:


> 408 nut the knock off are the Pegasus knock off kit,I got from scaledreams.com it comes wit the 4 different kinds of knock offs if your look'n homie


MY BAD HOMIE THEY'RE HOPPIN HYDRO'S KNOCKS OFF ITEM#708 CHROME CUSTOM CAP ASSORTMENTS :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> THANKS HOMIE I'M NOT SURE IF I WANT TO RUN THE GOLD ON THE 2nd 65 but i'm kinda of dig'n the chrome don't now CC :squint:


bet the gold would look good on the blue also. all gold trim to match. sets off with the blue paint


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks CC yeah i'd like to go gold but its to late ...


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 642743
> View attachment 642744
> View attachment 642745
> :nicoderm:


Am loving that lavender 61 big!! Looking good bro


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S T-Maq82 jus trying to stay on top of my shit:yes:


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

my 76 caprice


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

My '76 Caprice.


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

customcoupe68 said:


>


Do da dam thang jev! Ur works r inspiring dude!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Builds
















































Resin Masters


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

One of the 6 g- bodies i have cut up:facepalm:
Thanks to noa for giving me gbody fever when he was building all of his!!!!


----------

